# Shampoo and Conditioner



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What Shampoo and Conditioner is on your fav list?
I'm always looking for something new to try on my boys. :bathbaby:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie, who has almost human-like hair and is in full coat does well with Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo. Wanted to try the coordinating cond. on him but when I bought the shampoo the vendor was out of conditioner. I just use my own conditioner (ISO hydra condition) on him. I like the combo. 

I was using the same combination on Finn, who I don't think has his final adult coat yet - still in the process, but I don't think it is going to be as silky as Augie, but not cottony either. He also has a few allergy issues. While his coat felt very nice with the Pure Paws/my conditioner combo, he was itching a bit, not excessively, and I also noticed a few pustules on his chest and stomach that would scab over. I tried Earth Bath Oatmeal/Aloe shampoo and Earth Bath colloidal oatmeal conditioner. I have bathed him probably about 4 times with this and am really liking how it is working with him so far. His coat feels good and itching seems less. Neither one of the shampoos has an overpowering fragrance, the Earth Bath especially has very little to none. While some fragrance is nice for the human nose to bury our face in their hair, I doubt the dogs appreciate it very much!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo and COnditioner on Tillie and it works great! She has a light cottony coat and it doesn't weigh it down, I conditioner her pretty deep and let it set for several minutes, even 'floating her coat' in the bath so it gets even MORE conditioned..


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Espree line of products and Spa Lavish. Tropiclean is nice also. I switch around.
Whimsy is in full coat and I don't have a problem with any of these. They work great on her!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Earth bath.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I love these

http://www.tybrushe.com/K9Competition.htm


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Another vote for Earthbath.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Espree as well but the Pure Paws line and Ziggy's are on my wish list.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have also tried Rosie b good, Eqyss, Tropiclean and Earth bath and they were all good. The Earthbath I used on Hanna when she was a puppy as I didn't want to use a product that was too harsh.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie, who has almost human-like hair and is in full coat does well with Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo. Wanted to try the coordinating cond. on him but when I bought the shampoo the vendor was out of conditioner. I just use my own conditioner (ISO hydra condition) on him. I like the combo.
> 
> I was using the same combination on Finn, who I don't think has his final adult coat yet - still in the process, but I don't think it is going to be as silky as Augie, but not cottony either. He also has a few allergy issues. While his coat felt very nice with the Pure Paws/my conditioner combo, he was itching a bit, not excessively, and I also noticed a few pustules on his chest and stomach that would scab over. I tried Earth Bath Oatmeal/Aloe shampoo and Earth Bath colloidal oatmeal conditioner. I have bathed him probably about 4 times with this and am really liking how it is working with him so far. His coat feels good and itching seems less. Neither one of the shampoos has an overpowering fragrance, the Earth Bath especially has very little to none. While some fragrance is nice for the human nose to bury our face in their hair, I doubt the dogs appreciate it very much!


 Linda sent me all of the shampoos and conditioners she didn't like so I am just using hers until I run out. The pure paws H20 makes Maddie and Zoey itch for about a day. I just used a combo linda sent and I love the way the sisters feel. Unfortunately the hand writen lable got wet and I cant read what it was. here is a picture maybe Linda can remember what she put in the bottles.I think the conditioner is her human one? I think the bright blue shampoo is a pure paws but not the H20 one.:dance:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ps you all will be so jealous. I didn't brush Zoey for two weeks and she hadn't had a bath for 3 weeks. She felt dirty like I wanted to wash my hands after I pet her. She even smelled. I did the no no and just put the sisters in the tub together without a good brushing first.I didn't have time to even brush after . Neither of them have any mats! I used linda combo. Maybe its magic! Maddie doesn't have much of an under coat and Zoeys short trim is such a time saver!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

I use crazy dog on maya. You buy it on line cheap cheap cheap, but it leaves her fur cottony soft!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Coat Handler. 

We buy it in 5 gallon containers. Free shipping always. They make a whole line of products, some of which aren't even on their website yet, and they all work really good. They just sent Pam a box with a whole bunch of samples.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Linda sent me all of the shampoos and conditioners she didn't like so I am just using hers until I run out. The pure paws H20 makes Maddie and Zoey itch for about a day. I just used a combo linda sent and I love the way the sisters feel. Unfortunately the hand writen lable got wet and I cant read what it was. here is a picture maybe Linda can remember what she put in the bottles.I think the conditioner is her human one? I think the bright blue shampoo is a pure paws but not the H20 one.:dance:


Yes, Suzi - the blue one is the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo, and the other one is my ISO Hydra Condition. That is still the combo that I like best for Augie. I thought the Pure Paws H2O was awful on my guys coats. Can't believe it is made by the same company as the Reconstructing Shampoo which I think is terrific.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just tried an all natural product called Espana Silk.
So far I am loving it on both my boys who have totally different coats.
Here is the website www.espanasilk.com


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Earthbath


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Does a between-baths no-rinse shampoo count for this thread?! If so, I am besotted with Chris Christensen's "OC [Optic Clarifier] Magic Foam"; it boasts 'multiple benefits', 'deep optic clarifying cleansing, will not soften wire coats and will not weigh down delicate coats, leaving no residue behind. Its natural non-fragrant yet deodorising ingredients provide important elements, eliminating dry, itchy skin and dander, leaving your canine and/or feline in top show condition....' It ' removes hairspray, chalk and heavy products' The 'dense foam allows you to easily clean exactly where you need it from furnishing to daily maintenance on all breeds and alleviates problems that arise with over saturation'. You just put some foam in your hand and put it on where you need to clean - paws, bottom, tummy, wherever - work it in and then towel or blow-dry it off. Brilliant. Honestly. It could never replace proper baths, but for in-between clean-ups and just a quick freshen up it's the best product I've ever found. We haven't yet reached the dreaded coat-blowing stage, so I don't know if it will make any sort of a difference there, but maybe being able to keep Cuba really clean really quickly and easily in between baths will be a good thing?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I use earthbath oatmeal & aloe shampoo and earthbath creme rinse & conditioner. it's been lasting a while so am excited to try coat handlers next!


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

On our groomer's recommendation, I am using the CC Day to Day Moisturizing Shampooo on Hudson. She said it would be moisturizing enough without conditioner or detangling spray, and so far, it's working great. After he's dry, his coat is sort of fluffy/puffy, and it calms down into its normal, silkier state by the next day.

I also tried the CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner (I had samples) and liked them very much as well.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used Earthbath on Leo initially but have started using CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I like the results pretty well but will probably try out some others before settling on one or two for te longer haul.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use Isle of Dogs stand (up), which I really like, and I just purchased Coat Handler. I'll let you know how the new shampoo/conditioner works out.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Crazy dog! You can find it on line!


----------

